# New puppy a little too laid-back/lethargic?



## ELM (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi all-- first post. 

I'm the proud new owner of Rosie, a Bedlington terrier that is 17 weeks old today! I put her picture as my user pic! My fiance and I live together in an apartment in DC, this is our first pet together, and while I grew up with a great many animals in my immediate family, this is the first one that I have been fully responsible for. I did grow up with a long-haired dachshund who passed about five years back, and wow, he was a handful but I miss him every day!

I fully expect that this is just new-puppy neuroticism, since it's only been three days that we've had her. I've prepared so much, I've been doing a LOT of reading in books, this forum etc.

I was expecting to have a handful of a terrier terror on my hands, but I've got quite the opposite. She's EXTREMELY quiet, very laid-back, sleeps a lot (as puppies should), and having come from rural NC, is a bit shy and nervous in her new neighborhood with lots of pups and sounds, but she's doing as well as expected. The breeder admitted that the pup had not been socialized outside of herself, her husband, and the other Bedlingtons there, had only been out to the vet... so I'm hoping this does not manifest as an issue when meeting the neighborhood residents and their dogs. She does not play a whole lot, doesn't seem too curious about our apartment/house plant/furniture. She loves to cuddle with us though!

I'm certainly not complaining, but is this normal? How long did it take for your puppies to adjust, and when they did, did they seem to be a bit more curious and playful? Could it be partially due to the fact that she's teething?

Am I worrying over nothing? We are going to the vet later this week, as it is time for her rabies shot and she needs a first check-up here.

Thanks! I've been reading these forums for the past few days, and they're so helpful!


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

I can't speak from personal experience, but my partner's brother and sister-in-law adopted a Jack Russel Terrier a few years ago (which was an AWFUL breed choice for them, and they ended up rehoming him later). I don't know how old he was when they got him, but I do remember that he mostly slept/laid around when they first got him. They were amazed at how good he was. I told them that a JRT was going to have TONS of energy, but they said that he acted like this (at the time he was laying quietly on the couch) 99% of the time.

A few weeks later he was running all over the place, mouthing, tearing holes in their walls, etc.

I don't want that to frighten you, of course! You sound very well prepared and probably won't have that sort of terror. I'm sure they didn't research at all, and weren't ready for what was coming.


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

I've been trying to think back to when my family got our West Highland Terrier. It was 11 years ago, and I was about 10 or 11, so I don't have the clearest memory. But I do think I remember him just sort of toddling around the house for a while, before he really started running, playing and barking. He was pretty young when we got him, but I don't know the exact age. Probably 8-12 weeks.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Sounds like Rocky, my first lab. He was such a lethargic, lazy puppy that I worried he was sick and rushed him to the vet. Needless to say, he was fine. Easiest puppy I ever had! He was a laid-back, easygoing dog all his life. It was just his personality


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I also have one like this. He always was like that and to this day he is like putty in your hands.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Or it could be due to the newness of things. If he eats and walks OK, he is probably fine, just laying low until he gets the lay of the land... give him a week or two. ... Try training him.


----------



## ELM (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks, all! I'm glad to see these responses. Eating and bathroom trips have been going pretty well, so she is probably still settling in and/or it's just her personality. Thanks for the peace of mind!


----------

